# my story



## matt45 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi

I am new here, came here tonight as im on my own at home feeling miserable with gas pain and thought coming here and sharing my story might be cartartic with other sufferers of ibs

. I had always gone to the toilet alot, but I dont think about it as much as now as I didnt have the gas pains then.But the signs of a problem were there. I would always be on the toilet at social events with loose stools but again being young maybe I didnt think about any future problems as much as I should have.But the anxiety problem at the root of it was there.

In 2011 i was 29 working in promotions and yes maybe anxious about where i was going with life as I didnt have the confidence to persue what I I wanted to do.I started getting a bad cougth and gum pain,around the winter of that year that wouldnt go away, being very stressed at the time I went to the dentist who gave me amoxicillin two lots for the pain.Anyway this didnt work and I still felt rubbish so I went to the doctor who gave me cougth medicines and sprays which also did work but left me constipated and hehmerhoids this is where the problems started to exhasberate.

You can see the pattern I was getting more stressed as my symptons were flaying with Ibs. After a while my anxiety as a condition was getting worse in the summer of 2012 as was my stomach pains, I left my job and had a breakdown, I started to do lots of silly things on the internet to stop the pain, and basically started eating only yourgutt and fruit. This was not helped by the doctors not seeing i was having a breakdown and instead giving me laxatives like movicol , I was losing so much weight so quickly and obviously should of been seen sooner for having a problem.

It took till I was seriously underweight for my parents that summer to send my to a private nutritionist to put me back on a diet to put the weight on, my dad drove me to chemsford to see some rookie cbt specialist from the prior, I was put on a anti depressment and I put weight back on. But thats where the problems I had now started gas pains endless gas pains, I was back on milk and bread and maybe I should of seen that as a sign earlier. I had a colonoscopy in 2013 to check why I was still having so much gas pains but nothing was found to my frutstration. Since that colonoscopy it seems to be worse maybe it zapped the good bacteria but I rarley have a formed stool or normal bowel motion.

Since then it seems to have got worse I have loose stools, endless gas , recuring pinworms, which after endless ovex medication still seem to return, I do have cats but I am so hygenic and it drives me mad. I have tried changing my diet at times without it working properly and after a good period I have lost weight again not deliberatly this time. I am still eating three meals a day but food seems to go right through me, I have been giving folic acid tablets and now am going to try the low fod map diet a try again.

But the sad thing is I am 34 and dont want to get a girlfriend or be married to pay my ibs on anybody else, thats how much its gotten to me.

anyway thanks for listening and I am glad to have found this community.


----------

